# 1 Corinthians 6 - John Gill's eschatology?



## Eoghan (Nov 19, 2013)

I save the best for last and have been reading Gill last. One puzzle is his interpretation of judging the world and judging angels. This seems to be interpreted in the context of an age of unparalleled Christian influence this side of glory. When he comes to the angels it does seem fanciful since angels unqualified is usually (always?) the elect angels rather than the fallen angels.

_"and this is to be understood not of their future final judgment and condemnation at the last day, when saints will subscribe unto, and approve of the sentence pronounced upon them, and will triumph over them in their destruction; but of the judgment of them, and of their ejection out of the Gentile world, out of their oracles, idols, and idol temples"_

Can anyone tell me what Gill's eschatology is. I assumed I was in wholehearted agreement with him as a reformed baptist but it would seem we might agree to differ on eschatology.


----------



## JML (Nov 19, 2013)

Wasn't he a Historic Premill? Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 19, 2013)

That was quick John. I am browsing my "definitive work" on demonology by Sydney H. T. Powers. It has a scripture index at the back (always a good sign) and it allows me access to discussions of passages such as 1 Corinthians. I didn't realise this text is something of an oddity. I was interested to read of how demons are seen to be behind destructive doctrines and that judging them as such may be part of a Christian's duty. This was hinted at but not well developed on p228.


----------

